# Replacement key card for Renault Megane



## Happy Girl

Can anybody tell me where I might get a replacement key for Renault Megane. The one I have will lock the car but will not open it. Have checked and it not the battery. Local Renault Garage say I need new one and will cost 220+ euro. Couldn't believe it. Is there any other alternative here.


----------



## Purple

No alternative as far as I know. This is a very common problem and yet another reason not to buy a Renault.


----------



## pamelamoore1

Is this for a key card - credit card type - because my card says replace battery, did so and am still having a problem it.


----------



## beldin

The renaultforums.co.uk have the follwoing ontheir website.
[broken link removed]
They do laguna keycards and repair them. Maybe contact them for more info.


----------



## Happy Girl

_*ORIGINAL POST -HAPPY GIRL*_
_*"Can anybody tell me where I might get a replacement key for Renault Megane. The one I have will lock the car but will not open it. Have checked and it not the battery. Local Renault Garage say I need new one and will cost 220+ euro. Couldn't believe it. Is there any other alternative here".*_

Just by way of update on the above thread. Following my original posting my husband's key card also started to go awry. Basically my key would lock the car and start the engine but not open the doors. My husbands key card wouldn't start the engine (kept saying "card not detected") but would lock and open doors fine. So we needed both key cards at all times. The straw that broke the camel's back was one morning two weeks ago when it was spilling rain and I wanted to drive the kids to school to keep them dry. I had the key that opened the car but not the one that started it. Out of a combination of anger and frustration I decided to ring Renault Ireland and tell them how disappointed I was that a car with 22k miles on it should start giving prob like this, kids getting soaked going to school with car sitting in driveway that I could not start, etc, etc. Basically they agreed to cover the cost of the two keys for us as a gesture of goodwill (would have cost us 440+VAT). So the lesson here to be learned is if you don't ask you certainly won't receive.


----------



## Caveat

Good for you Happy Girl - did you have to resort to threats?

In my experience very few suppliers will simply use the "out of warranty" disclaimer if they are pushed on it.  I mean, a standard TV generally only has 1 year warranty - if it died after 13 months I would still raise hell with them.  Maybe I'm not strictly within any consumer rights to do so but I would make sure through a combination of annoying them and threatening to spread bad press that I would get satisfactory redress.


----------



## Happy Girl

Caveat said:


> Good for you Happy Girl - did you have to resort to threats?
> 
> In my experience very few suppliers will simply use the "out of warranty" disclaimer if they are pushed on it. I mean, a standard TV generally only has 1 year warranty - if it died after 13 months I would still raise hell with them. Maybe I'm not strictly within any consumer rights to do so but I would make sure through a combination of annoying them and threatening to spread bad press that I would get satisfactory redress.


 
No Caveat didn't have to quite resort to threats. However I did say that I was driving renault quite a while and was extremely surprised and disappointed at what had happened and also asked if there had been any recall on the key cards given that both mine and my husbands had gone faulty. I was told that there had not been a recall however when I pressed them as to whether there had been many complaints similar to mine they didn't give me a direct answer so perhaps I was not the only person calling with this complaints. I was told by the local renault garage that it was rarely that Renault would do this for a customer so I feel one of the "priviliged few" (must be that lovely sexy telephone voice I have).


----------



## jasconius

[broken link removed]

I used this guy recently.

If the keycard won't open/close the door but the liitle red light does come on, then the chances are that the button is worn out.

for €70 he will replace the micro switch behind the button and have it back to you in 3/4 days including post days.
If you ask him nicely he will replace the other  button as it is bound to go  soon for no extra. 

No need to reprogramme the card either.


----------

